# اللهجة السورية: متشنطط



## momai

.<الكلمة تصف حالة الترحال الدائم وعدم الاستقرار لها مصدر وهو الشنططة وفعل تشنططت<ترَحّلت
.هل تستخدمونها في لهجاتكم ؟,وهل تستخدمون كلمة او عبارة مماثلة؟

.شكرا سلفاً


----------



## cherine

في مصر، نقول مِتْشَحْطَط، وتدل على الإنسان غير المستقر دائم الترحال بين البلدان أو حتى كثير الانتقال من بيت لآخر. والمصدر شَحْطَطة


----------



## momai

شكرا لك شيرين,انتظرت قليلا لاسمع رد الاعضاء وأرى ما اذا كانت هذه الكلمة منتشرة على نطاق اوسع او ما اذا كان هناك مرادف لها بعاميات اخرى لكن لا رد للاسف.
 يبدو لي انه نفس الفعل المستخدم في سوريا لكن مع قلب النون حاء فهل يا ترى تعرفين أصل الفعل ؟


----------



## akhooha

هل تظن ان هناك احتمال علاقة كلمة "متشنطط" بكلمة "شنطه"؟ وعلاقة كلمة "مِتْشَحْطَط" بالكلمة الفصيحة "شحط" بمعنى "ابتعد"؟​


----------



## cherine

momai said:


> شكرا لك شيرين,انتظرت قليلا لاسمع رد الاعضاء وأرى ما اذا كانت هذه الكلمة منتشرة على نطاق اوسع او ما اذا كان هناك مرادف لها بعاميات اخرى لكن لا رد للاسف.
> يبدو لي انه نفس الفعل المستخدم في سوريا لكن مع قلب النون حاء فهل يا ترى تعرفين أصل الفعل ؟



عفوًا. 
أظن أن أصل متشحطط هو من الفصحى "شحط" بمعنى ابتعد، مثلما قال أخوها، ومثلما نجد في لسان العرب (وهناك أيضًا معنى الاضطراب). وقد يكون النُطق السوري للكلمة هو مجرد تغيير لحرف الحاء إلى نون، وإن كنت لم أسمع بمثل هذا التغيير من قبل.

وقد وجدتُ في لسان العرب "شنط"، لكن بمعنى الشواء: المُشَنَّطُ: الشِّواء، وقيل: شِواء مُشَنَّطٌ لم يُبالَغْ في شَيِّه. والشُّنُطُ: اللُّحْمانُ المُنْضَجةُ.


----------



## momai

. أخوها و شيرين  شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## camerash

هذه الكلمة من اشهر الكلمات العامية عندنا في سوريا وهي تعني الشخص دائم التنقل غير المستقر في بيت واحد أو مدينة واحدة
وأصل الكلمة تركي على الأغلب من كلمة  شنطة  
"çanta"
وهي تعني الحقيبة ويبدو أن السوريين اشتقوا من هذه الكلمة كلمة مشنطط لتدل على الشخص الغير مستقر دائم الترحال والتنقل


----------

